# squirrel monkey wanted ideally a baby can pay upto 4,000



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

hello, i am looking to buy a baby squirrel monkey, i can pay upto 4,000 pounds for one. many thanks x


----------



## mrcriss

*sigh* Here we go again! :lol2:


----------



## colinm

Is it ironic?


----------



## miss_ferret

popcorn in 3...2...1...


----------



## bash_on_recce

Go on, educate me, whats wrong with spider monkeys as pets? (though i have a feeling i already know)


----------



## mrcriss

miss_ferret said:


> popcorn in 3...2...1...


Already got some in the microwave...feet up....jammies on....glass of wine in hand........


----------



## miss_ferret

mrcriss said:


> Already got some in the microwave...feet up....jammies on....glass of wine in hand........


i blew it up last time i tried that so i have butterkist :blush:

however i do also have my pjs on, and cider in hand...


----------



## mrcriss

miss_ferret said:


> i blew it up last time i tried that so i have butterkist :blush:
> 
> however i do also have my pjs on, and cider in hand...


ooooooo....i love butterkist! really fancy some now!


----------



## bothrops

Hopefully you already have squirrels and are looking for fresh blood.

If not you have unfortunately not researched the husbandry of these animals anywhere near enough as you have asked for *a* squirrel monkey. These animals are highly socially and MUST be kept in large groups. Anything else is simply animal cruelty. Your £4000 could be put to excellent use building a large outdoor enclosure with a spacious, heated indoor area. You can then start saving for an unrelated pair of squirrels and whilst you're saving, you can continue you research into their care.

Read this thread first,


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/792665-right-how-monkeys-should-kept.html


Then read this,


http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf


and go from there.

Good luck

:2thumb:


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

of course i have researched them, i have a farm with 10 acres of land, i think thats enough space for a monkey, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land!!


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

mrcriss said:


> ooooooo....i love butterkist! really fancy some now!


and for the record i think most of the pets you own should also be in the wild and not held in captivity so i guess we all have our own opinions!!!... i agree, popcorn 3...2...1 !!!!!


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

bothrops said:


> Hopefully you already have squirrels and are looking for fresh blood.
> 
> If not you have unfortunately not researched the husbandry of these animals anywhere near enough as you have asked for *a* squirrel monkey. These animals are highly socially and MUST be kept in large groups. Anything else is simply animal cruelty. Your £4000 could be put to excellent use building a large outdoor enclosure with a spacious, heated indoor area. You can then start saving for an unrelated pair of squirrels and whilst you're saving, you can continue you research into their care.
> 
> Read this thread first,
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/792665-right-how-monkeys-should-kept.html
> 
> 
> Then read this,
> 
> 
> http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf
> 
> 
> and go from there.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :2thumb:


thank you for this, i have 10 acres of land so i have enough space and i work on my farm as i own a working livery yard so i am always around to attend to them further more the money really is no issue to me, i have done all my researching and even rang some zoo's for advice along with some breeders :0)


----------



## Zoo-Man

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> of course i have reseerched them, i have a farm with 10 acres of land, i think thats enough space for a monkey, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land!!


You just sent me a private message asking if I had any monkeys for sale, but I'll reply here. 

You must not have researched proper primate keeping correctly as you still state that you want A MONKEY! Primates are highly social animals with intricate social structures. No primate should be kept on its own. That, in my eyes, is paramount to animal cruelty. A lone monkey suffers great phsychological damage. 

I do not have any monkeys for sale, & no responsible primate keeper would sell to you until you have proved that you know your stuff much more than now. You may have 10 acres of land, but a single monkey would be incredibly miserable in that 10 acres. A pair of monkeys would be very happy in less than an acre.


----------



## bothrops

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> of course i have reseerched them, i have a farm with 10 acres of land, i think thats enough space for a monkey, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land!!



Also, most zoo's don't house 'a' monkey either. 'Space' isn't the issue. The issue is that you are still enquiring about a singular monkey. It is not acceptable under any circumstances to put personal wants above the very specific and highly specialised needs of social primates.

I have no issue with you enquiring about keeping primates. There are a large number of expert private primate keepers on this forum who will (and are) giving you advice. The first thing anyone who is looking at keeping primates should find out is that you CAN NOT keep them alone without others of their kind without compromising their welfare.

People can and do keep single primates, but these animals are often highly maladjusted, often aggressive and completely improperly cared for. You only have to watch a troop of squirrels for a minute or two to understand how much they need and rely on company of their own kind. Watch a troop for more than an hour and you'll join me in my very strongly felt opinion that people who keep single squirrel monkeys are selfish and cruel and are denying the animal a basic fundamental need which is just as bad as, and directly comparable to, someone denying a less socially dependent animal its fundamental needs for food or water.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:


----------



## 123dragon

the people on this forum are very helpful and will give you lots of good imformation, 
listen and dont presume they are having a go at you for wanting pet monkeys 
they are saying you should never keep A monkey 
get on the wrong side of us and we will eat you alive lol
or maby cooked and sprinkled on popcorn ???


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

can the admin please close this thread down and i will join a site where i will get good advice rather than being spoken down to like an idiot. I always thought a forum was where everyone could chat about their simular interests however i'm unsure what this forum is even about as this clearly is not the case, as soon as the word monkey is mentioned everyone goes crazy, lets talks about how unsafe snakes are and that a child nearly got killed by one today, i guess that different because half of you own one!!!.many thanks.


----------



## Malti

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> can the admin please close this thread down and i will join a site where i will get good advice rather than being spoken down to like an idiot. I always thought a forum was where everyone could chat about their simular interests however i'm unsure what this forum is even about as this clearly is not the case, as soon as the word monkey is mentioned everyone goes crazy, lets talks about how unsafe snakes are and that a child nearly got killed by one today, i guess that different because half of you own one!!!.many thanks.



Try to read what they wrote first...cause you only read 1/2 of it - ...and the snake, it was wild, and as dangerous as any other wild animal in the world.


----------



## bothrops

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:




I have done nothing but give constructive advice. Nobody on here gives a flying monkey how much money you've got in your bank account, how much land you have or how 'time rich' you are (bully for you). ALL we care about is the animals welfare. A troop of 50 squirrels would be awesome and I would fully support this (especially after walking through a phenomenal wood in Holland containing a free roaming troop of at least 50-80!)


The 'popcorn' gags do get a little tiresome and it seems to be a standard RFUK response to any question that is even slightly similar to ones that have gone in a particular direction in the past, but their point is that people have very strong opinions on keeping exotic pets (as you yourself have already alluded to at the risk of alienating yourself from an exceptionally knowledgeable and well connected community) and so we have to be very careful that those of us who are pro exotic pets very very strongly promote responsible keeping.

Primates are the most controversial of all exotic pets as they are so close to humans in their habits and needs. Because of this it is essential that all advice given is done so with the needs of the animals coming first and not hte feelings of the person wanting to keep them.


----------



## Malti

And I'll clarify what you didn't read.

You wanted 1 monkey. - 1 monkey is not good cause of mental issues (psychological) for the monkey...so atleast you need 2.

Area is not an issue, you have 10 acres great...but 1 is enough and they would be happier being 2 not 1 in 1 acre than 10...


----------



## Zoo-Man

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> can the admin please close this thread down and i will join a site where i will get good advice rather than being spoken down to like an idiot. I always thought a forum was where everyone could chat about their simular interests however i'm unsure what this forum is even about as this clearly is not the case, as soon as the word monkey is mentioned everyone goes crazy, lets talks about how unsafe snakes are and that a child nearly got killed by one today, i guess that different because half of you own one!!!.many thanks.


No-one is talking to you like your an idiot! Your just getting defensive. 

We primate keepers continually answer the same old questions again & again, maybe five times a week on this forum alone, but we do it because we care about the welfare of primates! You aren't the first person to ask these questions, your probably the 100th this year! So many people post here asking where they can get a pet monkey. These people haven't researched things enough, as if they had they would not ask this question, & also it is very hard to research the subject of primate keeping as all the info on the internet (bar a couple) are American sites & they show monkeys being dressed up, treated like a child substitute, etc, which is obviously wrong on many levels. 

Don't throw your dummy out of the pram, stick with it & see why we are saying what we are saying! If you are intent on getting into primate keeping, & are dedicated to doing it properly, you have a great foundation to start (your finance & land), but you must understand that primate keepers defend their hobby fiercely & often dispair at having to kick-start people's ethics & misconceptions.


----------



## mrcriss

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> of course i have researched them, i have a farm with 10 acres of land, i think thats enough space for *a monkey*, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land!!


oh dear! You've done it again! Strap yourself in, it's gonna be a bumpy riiide!


----------



## Jamiioo

Are Squirrel Monkeys not difficult to get a hold of in the UK anyway? Sure i read that on a previous primate thread, could be wrong though.


----------



## mrcriss

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. *i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions* not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:



The reason for the less than warm reception is because it's been about 2 days since the last person asked the very same question about getting a *(single)* monkey...and it will be about 2 days until the next person asks the very same question! You can honestly set your watch by it! (oooo....there's an idea, let's have a sweepstake!)

You claim to have done your research, but if you had, you would know not to have asked for A monkey (singular), but would want to know where you could lay your hands on a breeding pair or trio. Furthermore, you continue to make the mistake after having been corrected, which shows you clearly aren't taking anything on board!

To then get all defensive and nasty about the pets of others is hardly ever going to endear you to the people of the forum, is it?

(oh, and p.s. you then say "like this wanting *a* meerkat"....well they shouldn't be kept alone either, and had you asked for one of them, you would probably be met with the same reception)


----------



## mrcriss

Jamiioo said:


> Are Squirrel Monkeys not difficult to get a hold of in the UK anyway? Sure i read that on a previous primate thread, could be wrong though.


Unfortunately, anything can be got if you have enough cash to chuck around!


----------



## bothrops

There's a really cheap one here.

Healthy baby squirrel marmoset monkeys for sale

:whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss

bothrops said:


> There's a really cheap one here.
> 
> Healthy baby squirrel marmoset monkeys for sale
> 
> :whistling2:


D'yer think you might have to send your cash to Nigeria, by any chance?


----------



## bothrops

mrcriss said:


> D'yer think you might have to send your cash to Nigeria, by any chance?



I have no idea what you are implying!?

There is nothing at all suspicious about a advert for a 'squirrel marmoset monkey' for a fraction of the price of either a marmoset or a squirrel monkey.

Even when the picture is a young macaque in a nappy and the seller is 'anonymous'.


I've already written my cheque.


----------



## Ron Magpie

bothrops said:


> I have no idea what you are implying!?
> 
> There is nothing at all suspicious about a advert for a 'squirrel marmoset monkey' for a fraction of the price of either a marmoset or a squirrel monkey.
> 
> Even when the picture is a young macaque in a nappy and the seller is 'anonymous'.
> 
> 
> I've already written my cheque.


And *trained*, no less! Have you got ten acres to keep it on, though?


----------



## bash_on_recce

bothrops said:


> Hopefully you already have squirrels and are looking for fresh blood.
> 
> If not you have unfortunately not researched the husbandry of these animals anywhere near enough as you have asked for *a* squirrel monkey. These animals are highly socially and MUST be kept in large groups. Anything else is simply animal cruelty. Your £4000 could be put to excellent use building a large outdoor enclosure with a spacious, heated indoor area. You can then start saving for an unrelated pair of squirrels and whilst you're saving, you can continue you research into their care.
> 
> Read this thread first,
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/792665-right-how-monkeys-should-kept.html
> 
> 
> Then read this,
> 
> 
> http://archive.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/primate-cop.pdf
> 
> 
> and go from there.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :2thumb:


Ok educated now, thank you xD


----------



## bash_on_recce

I can find people on the RFUK can sometimes come across as snappy sometimes, however I fully understand it. I have asked loads of what you could term 'beginner' questions (mainly in the amphibian area since thats my interest) and more recently in the snake, lizard and invert area (my collection branches out....xD) and have always had good calm sound advice. Only explanation? I have asked the right questions and shown my research skills! Do that and these people are incredibly helpful! Hell I dont even know what im doing here, must have taken a wrong turn and wondered over to the exotic mammals section by mistake, anyone point me in the direction of the phibs'? :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss

bash_on_recce said:


> I can find people on the RFUK can sometimes come across as snappy sometimes, however I fully understand it. I have asked loads of what you could term 'beginner' questions (mainly in the amphibian area since thats my interest) and more recently in the snake, lizard and invert area (my collection branches out....xD) and have always had good calm sound advice. Only explanation? I have asked the right questions and shown my research skills! Do that and these people are incredibly helpful! Hell I dont even know what im doing here, must have taken a wrong turn and wondered over to the exotic mammals section by mistake, anyone point me in the direction of the phibs'? :lol2:


Aye....the only thing is that this particular question about monkeys literally raises it's ugly head every few days, and thats why people get either exasperated and snappy, or sarcastic and flippant. There is no other topic on RFUK that creates as much controversy, apart from maybe live feeding, (and cohabiting snakes comes in a close 3rd)!


----------



## Malti

mrcriss said:


> Aye....the only thing is that this particular question about monkeys literally raises it's ugly head every few days, and thats why people get either exasperated and snappy, or sarcastic and flippant. There is no other topic on RFUK that creates as much controversy, apart from maybe live feeding, (and cohabiting snakes comes in a close 3rd)!


you got the top 3 spot on there...



so anyways, anyone got *a free monkey* for me to adopt?



:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Perhaps if like bothtrops the op was pointed toward previous similiar posts.
This forum does tend to get the same thing again n again..
Aph substrate
aph heating
goes on and on...
Glad the bad bit was removed.
Most valid point in all this is if there is free money.
They will get what they want
It tends to be the answer to many issues.
Its wrong.
But money talks.


----------



## herp_derp

From what i've seen the thing that winds people up is posts from people who claim to have done lots of research then ask about 1 monkey and sometimes DWA species.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Yip agree.
Then if they havent taken time to look for the answer.
Point in correct direction.
Sometimes i think its a delierate ploy to wind up.
I for one get asked the same questions by pm.
Even when answers are already there.
Had a post PM questions.

But it becomes rather boring argueing about same old.

Does it get answer over.
Only if they want to listen.

Said it before.
There are primate keepers.
And people who keep primates...


----------



## Thewishingwhack

I dont understand why you all say you cant keep monkeys on there own, ive got a male white faced capuchin ive had for 3 years and he's happy and healthy


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thewishingwhack said:


> I dont understand why you all say you cant keep monkeys on there own, ive got a male white faced capuchin ive had for 3 years and he's happy and healthy


Would you care to elaborate? Do you live in the UK? How do you know he's happy?


----------



## Thewishingwhack

how do you know he's not happy?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Thewishingwhack said:


> I dont understand why you all say you cant keep monkeys on there own, ive got a male white faced capuchin ive had for 3 years and he's happy and healthy


What age will he reach sexual maturity?
Then the fun will start..
I dont think they are happy alone.
Humans are not a substitute for there own.
Eventually he will show that...
But thats only my opinion.
I hate seeing social animals kept solo.
Even when its needed.


----------



## Thewishingwhack

he's healthy. does everything a monkey should be doing. lively


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Thewishingwhack said:


> he's healthy. does everything a monkey should be doing. lively


Except having his own kind..
Like its meant to be.


----------



## Thewishingwhack

i think theyre naturally arboreal so used to high tree tops.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thewishingwhack said:


> i think theyre naturally arboreal so used to high tree tops.


I smell a troll......


----------



## Thewishingwhack

no, never owned one of them. only a capuchin


----------



## Thewishingwhack

oh, and a greyhound which i put him on to go to the shops


----------



## colinm

You mean you dont race them like miniature jockeys?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

thewishingwhack said:


> oh, and a greyhound which i put him on to go to the shops


enjoy..


----------



## Thewishingwhack

on a serious note, capuchins live in groups of 10 - 15, itsu nfair just to even have 2. they are highly intelligent, even capable of self awareness (something many humans lack! like MrCriss) and therefore can easily become bored of a partner theyve been fixed with. that too is unfair. like arranged marriage. I wouldnt wish an islamic tradition on my worst enemy, let alone my favourite capuchin.

groups of 10 - 15 - 20 gives them a choice they have rights to as a species, and something theyve evolved with. small troops of 2 or even 3 are just as cruel.

p.s MrCriss is annoying and should be thrown off all forums, not just this one.

good day


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

If youve a problem with mr chris take it up with him.

I for one dont want to read your prob with another member.

What harm is he doing...
Yea 123 popcorn but he does have a point.

But hes correct in same old...
But he has the right to his input..

And there is constructive advice in what he says.

Leave the slagging private...


----------



## Thewishingwhack

instead of bloody making a big deal of a big point coming, just make the point.instead of saying ;ohhh dear, we've got another one!!!' say something useful. its not neccessary and its condesending. to a new member not used to it, its intimidating and how can you expect them to learn anything if the forum is viewed as hostile. 

"*sigh* Here we go again!" isnt exactly inviting, or making it apparent its an education what these forums offer. the reason you all get the same question over and over is because people want an answer to something they dont know. its obviously a common misconception that monkeys, like dogs or cats can be solitary.
and yes, it is condesending, if you dont think so thats because youre looking at it from an embedded and subjective percpective, which I would imagine you all do being asked the same things often. 

its not helpful


he's a prick


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thewishingwhack said:


> instead of bloody making a big deal of a big point coming, just make the point.instead of saying ;ohhh dear, we've got another one!!!' say something useful. its not neccessary and its condesending. to a new member not used to it, its intimidating and how can you expect them to learn anything if the forum is viewed as hostile.
> 
> "*sigh* Here we go again!" isnt exactly inviting, or making it apparent its an education what these forums offer. the reason you all get the same question over and over is because people want an answer to something they dont know. its obviously a common misconception that monkeys, like dogs or cats' can be solitary.
> 
> 
> he's a prick


Now now, no need for that language! As has been explained by Chris, myself & others last night, last week, last month s, last year, etc etc, we answer these kind of questions so often. If people researched they would find old posts on this forum & realise thei rmistakes before posting.


----------



## bothrops

closed whilst I look into something. Will reopen in a minute.


OK - that's better.

Please carry on.


----------



## Zoo-Man

bothrops said:


> closed whilst I look into something. Will reopen in a minute.
> 
> 
> OK - that's better.
> 
> Please carry on.


Anything interesting? :lol2:


----------



## Malti

no one wants to give me *a monkey* to adopt 


:lol2:


----------



## mrcriss

Mr "thewishingwhack", I suspect you have other accounts on RFUK, and are just starting new ones to carry out some insane vendetta. If you have a problem with me, then please feel free to message me so that we can discuss your issue like adults. Leave the childish name calling away from this thread so that people can discuss the whole monkey thing.

Alternatively, you could always come to the Manchester Reptile Club at the end of the month and we can chat over your little problem then, face to face......something I doubt that you have the balls to do 

Sorry guys (and mod)....I really wasn't going to answer this person's petty problems publicly, but Mr "Thewishingwhack" appears to have had that particular profile barred.

Have a lovely day everyone.....I'm gong to brave the rain for a spot of coati exercise x

(oh, and I'm not on any other forums, so I'm not too sure what that was all about!)


----------



## sn8ks4life

this guy sounds like an idiot, clearly hasn't done research and when you lot try helping him by explaning you cant just have one he gets rude and abusive, cant say hes doing himself justice tbh, monkeys are prob better of elsewhere if u ask me:/
hope he sorts it thou and does some research for there sake

chris


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Think the ban may be the answer Colin.

Needless attacks on individuals...

All are intitled to opinions but not slagging...

But im one to talk...

But in the words of Rocky Balboa.

IF I CAN CHANGE....:lol2:


----------



## sn8ks4life

Zoo-Man said:


> Anything interesting? :lol2:


he banned him, then spent the rest of the time laughing at him maybe? haha...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

mrcriss said:


> Mr "thewishingwhack", I suspect you have other accounts on RFUK, and are just starting new ones to carry out some insane vendetta. If you have a problem with me, then please feel free to message me so that we can discuss your issue like adults. Leave the childish name calling away from this thread so that people can discuss the whole monkey thing.
> 
> Alternatively, you could always come to the Manchester Reptile Club at the end of the month and we can chat over your little problem then, face to face......something I doubt that you have the balls to do
> 
> Sorry guys (and mod)....I really wasn't going to answer this person's petty problems publicly, but Mr "Thewishingwhack" appears to have had that particular profile barred.
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone.....I'm gong to brave the rain for a spot of coati exercise x
> 
> (oh, and I'm not on any other forums, so I'm not too sure what that was all about!)


Nice one.
Admirable.
If thats how you spell it....

Enjoy coati time....
Mucking out for me...THE JOYS


----------



## Zoo-Man

sn8ks4life said:


> he banned him, then spent the rest of the time laughing at him maybe? haha...


Oh yes, thanks.


----------



## sam gamgee

Sorry folks but gotta love these threads......I`m knackered now, lol!!!
I see the op has ran...........


Dave with a toothache!:devil:


----------



## liam.b

sam gamgee said:


> Sorry folks but gotta love these threads......I`m knackered now, lol!!!
> I see the op has ran...........
> 
> 
> Dave with a toothache!:devil:


Haha agreed, Plus why does everyone make out its hard to acquire monkeys...it's not lol.


----------



## Zoo-Man

liam.b said:


> Haha agreed, Plus why does everyone make out its hard to acquire monkeys...it's not lol.


Its not hard to acquire monkeys, but it IS hard to acquire monkeys from responsible breeders/keepers.


----------



## liam.b

Zoo-Man said:


> Its not hard to acquire monkeys, but it IS hard to acquire monkeys from responsible breeders/keepers.


Sounds better put like that most people make it seem like their all but impossible to acquire, so why is it hard? How hard can it be too learn an animals care requirements. Are all these people just lazy or trying to keep them on the cheap...or is it just that if your not in the right circles or the breeder dosent like/know you you'd never be sold the animal anyway. And no I'm not having a go at primate breeders just curious of how it is I have no intention of getting monkeys, got enough on my plate atm.


----------



## Ron Magpie

liam.b said:


> Sounds better put like that most people make it seem like their all but impossible to acquire, so why is it hard? How hard can it be too learn an animals care requirements. Are all these people just lazy or trying to keep them on the cheap...or is it just that if your not in the right circles or the breeder dosent like/know you you'd never be sold the animal anyway. And no I'm not having a go at primate breeders just curious of how it is I have no intention of getting monkeys, got enough on my plate atm.


Probably not that many are available for the trade in the first place, and any breeder worth his or her salt wouldn't sell to a buyer who doesn't know/doesn't want to know/refuses to understand the requirements. It wouldn't be a case of 'do I know you/are you part of the inner circle?' but more 'do you understand the requirements of one of the most complex and demanding groups of animals on the planet?' The OP, who who claimed to have done research but seemed to think that being rich and having lots of land was all that he needed, clearly didn't, and blatantly ignored any advice that didn't fit his preconceptions. The clue is; if you think you know it all, you can't learn.


----------



## liam.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Probably not that many are available for the trade in the first place, and any breeder worth his or her salt wouldn't sell to a buyer who doesn't know/doesn't want to know/refuses to understand the requirements. It wouldn't be a case of 'do I know you/are you part of the inner circle?' but more 'do you understand the requirements of one of the most complex and demanding groups of animals on the planet?' The OP, who who claimed to have done research but seemed to think that being rich and having lots of land was all that he needed, clearly didn't, and blatantly ignored any advice that didn't fit his preconceptions. The clue is; if you think you know it all, you can't learn.


Ahh okay and I don't think the OP was getting the point trying being made is all, like a lot of people on here their thick skinned! Lol


----------



## samurai

Lol oops i've always read mr criss as mr crisis :blush:


----------



## suexxxxx

*monkey*

go onto monkeybird,a will get you there they have some for sale only to experienced or knowleadgable homes


----------



## mrcriss

samurai said:


> Lol oops i've always read mr criss as mr crisis :blush:


That's fair enough...I am always on the verge of a crisis! 

Quick update on silly man from earlier....there's a spineless idiot that we (the committee of Manchester Reptile Club) were unfortunately forced to ban a few weeks ago from the Facebook group and the meetings for using similar language and threatening behaviour. My friends and I reckon this is the same chappy.....such a charming man (I'm too much of a gent to name & shame): victory:


----------



## HABU

when i was in costa rica i saw a lot of monkeys... they seemed happy...


----------



## miss_ferret

samurai said:


> Lol oops i've always read mr criss as mr crisis :blush:


glad im not the only one :blush:



HABU said:


> when i was in costa rica i saw a lot of monkeys... they seemed happy...


in fairness, if i was in costa rica, id prob be pretty damm happy :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

HABU said:


> when i was in costa rica i saw a lot of monkeys... they seemed happy...


Thats nice.....


----------



## mrcriss

HABU said:


> when i was in costa rica i saw a lot of monkeys... they seemed happy...


A happy ending:2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

suexxxxx said:


> go onto monkeybird,a will get you there they have some for sale only to experienced or knowleadgable homes


Yip best place to look as its full of the unethical idiots that breed to sell.

Pull babies to make better pets....

And where the hybrid geoffs came from..

Not hat im saying all are like that on it..

but alot of them..

Jump to conclusions and the mods back up the unethical ones and dont even have it in them to say sorry when proven wrong......

Remember as i can....

Anyway there aint any there at the min.

Chris has them but hes keeping..

Have a look on it..

Same names time and time again.....


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yip best place to look as its full of the unethical idiots that breed to sell.
> 
> Pull babies to make better pets....
> 
> And where the hybrid geoffs came from..
> 
> Not hat im saying all are like that on it..
> 
> but alot of them..
> 
> Jump to conclusions and the mods back up the unethical ones and dont even have it in them to say sorry when proven wrong......
> 
> Remember as i can....
> 
> Anyway there aint any there at the min.
> 
> Chris has them but hes keeping..
> 
> Have a look on it..
> 
> Same names time and time again.....


It was on MonkeyBird where I found someone to swap male Marmosets with to make up my unrelated pair.


----------



## Disgruntled

I've joined that forum because of the DWA side but it seems very inactive...


----------



## Zoo-Man

Disgruntled said:


> I've joined that forum because of the DWA side but it seems very inactive...


Yes, very little happens on there. I stopped going on there because I got sick of seeing nothing new. Have you joined EKF?


----------



## HABU

Zoo-Man said:


> Thats nice.....


yeah... you'd like it there in corcovado... lots of capuchins, squirrel monkeys and howlers...


----------



## Ron Magpie

HABU said:


> yeah... you'd like it there in corcovado... lots of capuchins, squirrel monkeys and howlers...


Got our fair share of howlers around here...:whistling2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Zoo-Man said:


> It was on MonkeyBird where I found someone to swap male Marmosets with to make up my unrelated pair.


Nothing wrong with that Colin.

Have a look at the forum and do a check on posts to sales.

Same names all the time..

Have a few friends that go on it all the time..

Its where most of the buying and selling takes place...

Thats where the guys that attacked you and Matt do there thing.

There are good people on it as well..

The excuse was its an expencive hobby...

Would like to know how the hell we manage without selling all the young..


----------



## Rach1

I always find these threads/posts interesting.
I understand that people need to start somewhere but there are better ways of starting a thread...
For example,
I am currently looking for a new exotic for my viv, today I saw am ad for some acacia rats.. So here's how I went about finding out about them.
First I pm the person selling with a hello and then I say something like...
I'm interested in the animal can I please take a minute of your time to ask a few questions about them?

I usually find that's a great place to start!

Also, mrcriss is a forum helper not a forum (insert rude word here)
He has always been kind and helpful to me and never rude!
Thats all!


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons

DOGS WAS ONCE WILD, WHY DO PEOPLE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG?, THEY COME IN PACKS IN THE WILD SO ANYONE WHO HAS ONE DOG IS CRUEL.infact anyone who has any form of ANIMAL is cruel after all EVERY SINGLE ANIMAL was once wild. thanks for all your lovely replies :lol2:.I WENT TO VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE :2thumb:

thank you everyone :0)


----------



## HABU

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> DOGS WAS ONCE WILD, WHY DO PEOPLE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG?, THEY COME IN PACKS IN THE WILD SO ANYONE WHO HAS ONE DOG IS CRUEL.infact anyone who has any form of ANIMAL is cruel after all EVERY SINGLE ANIMAL was once wild. thanks for all your lovely replies :lol2:.I WENT TO VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE :2thumb:
> 
> thank you everyone :0)


 
dogs WERE once wild... i have three...


keep us updated and the best of luck... my buddy when i was a kid had a squirrel monkey... it was happy as can be... a success story...

i played with that monkey almost everyday...:2thumb: it was as nice as can be... totally cool...


----------



## colinm

Dogs have been domesticated for millenia,hence they are dogs not wolves.
Monkeys are wild animals they may be tame but they are not domesticated.


----------



## sn8ks4life

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> DOGS WAS ONCE WILD, WHY DO PEOPLE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG?, THEY COME IN PACKS IN THE WILD SO ANYONE WHO HAS ONE DOG IS CRUEL.infact anyone who has any form of ANIMAL is cruel after all EVERY SINGLE ANIMAL was once wild. thanks for all your lovely replies :lol2:.I WENT TO VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE :2thumb:
> 
> thank you everyone :0)


you might aswell go on this aint ya and order an elephant? or how about a wolf...
wildlife
cant believe u bought A SINGULAR monkey:/


----------



## Zoo-Man

sn8ks4life said:


> you might aswell go on this aint ya and order an elephant? or how about a wolf...
> wildlife
> cant believe u bought A SINGULAR monkey:/


If its true! If it is true, Im sure Ilovewhitebeardeddragons will tell us whether it is being obtained from a breeder or a shop (won't you?). He's in London, so it could be from Harrods for all we know! Again, thats if its true.


----------



## sn8ks4life

Zoo-Man said:


> If its true! If it is true, Im sure Ilovewhitebeardeddragons will tell us whether it is being obtained from a breeder or a shop (won't you?). He's in London, so it could be from Harrods for all we know! Again, thats if its true.


we shall see aye mate


----------



## HABU

colinm said:


> Dogs have been domesticated for millenia,hence they are dogs not wolves.
> Monkeys are wild animals they may be tame but they are not domesticated.


neither are snakes or lizards...

although people are trying...: victory:

with most animals we don't have to be overly concerned with mental health... with primates,... with parrots... that is the number one concern...


----------



## Zoo-Man

HABU said:


> dogs WERE once wild... i have three...
> 
> 
> keep us updated and the best of luck... my buddy when i was a kid had a squirrel monkey... *it was happy as can be... a success story...*
> 
> i played with that monkey almost everyday...:2thumb: it was as nice as can be... totally cool...


Was it as happy as it COULD have been? I seriously doubt it!


----------



## Zoo-Man

sn8ks4life said:


> we shall see aye mate


Yes, I'm sure the OP will post pictures & updates when he gets this Squirrel Monkey. I'm going to post pictues of my pet unicorn later. :whistling2:


----------



## sn8ks4life

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I'm sure the OP will post pictures & updates when he gets this Squirrel Monkey. I'm going to post pictues of my pet unicorn later. :whistling2:


ill top that with my griffin:blush:
but only if the OP posts pics at somepoint first:whistling2:


----------



## colinm

HABU said:


> neither are snakes or lizards...
> 
> although people are trying...: victory:
> 
> with most animals we don't have to be overly concerned with mental health... with primates,... with parrots... that is the number one concern...


Correct. At the risk of getting my head bitten off by people who say keep rats or lizards for pets monkeys and parrotts are very intelligent and so do have more needs than other animals.
I know my limitations both through time and expense so I am happy with a few herps and for a "pet" I have a dog.


----------



## Zoo-Man

HABU said:


> neither are snakes or lizards...
> 
> although people are trying...: victory:
> 
> *with most animals we don't have to be overly concerned with mental health... with primates,... with parrots... that is the number one concern*...


This is why primates should never be kept without company of their own species, why they need stimulation via avtivities, housing, company & diet, & why parrots shouldn't be wing-clipped, etc. These highly intelligent species cannot really be compared to a snake in a vivarium.


----------



## HABU

Zoo-Man said:


> Was it as happy as it COULD have been? I seriously doubt it!


 
ok... it wasn't 100% happy... just 98%... but that was offset i feel by the lack of concern for predators...


is anything truly at it's best in captivity?


----------



## MattsZoo

Zoo-Man said:


> Yes, I'm sure the OP will post pictures & updates when he gets this Squirrel Monkey. I'm going to post pictues of my pet unicorn later. :whistling2:


Can I come and ride your Unicorn :gasp: : victory:

What are they like to keep? Any special diet? I heard they poop butterflies and rainbows, must be hard to clean up after?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU

Zoo-Man said:


> This is why primates should never be kept without company of their own species, why they need stimulation via avtivities, housing, company & diet, & why parrots shouldn't be wing-clipped, etc. These highly intelligent species cannot really be compared to a snake in a vivarium.


 
many parrots are social... yet people keep them alone... they become humanised...

people should be hunter-gatherers but mostly aren't... but one just needs to look at the mental health issues of society to ponder the implications...

all wild things should be wild... including us... domestic animals should not exist... we humans are the only species to domesticate ourselves... after we did that we went on and created dogs... oxen... etc...

they likely told the first guy who had a wild fowl to either eat it or let it go because it was wild... he didn't listen... now we have chickens and ducks and such...


----------



## Zoo-Man

HABU said:


> ok... it wasn't 100% happy... just 98%... but that was offset i feel by the lack of concern for predators...
> 
> 
> is anything truly at it's best in captivity?


I'd guarantee that it would have much happier having company from another Squirrel Monkey, who it could share it's intricate body language with, who it could groom, who it could 'talk' to.



MattsZoo said:


> Can I come and ride your Unicorn :gasp: : victory:
> 
> What are they like to keep? Any special diet? I heard they poop butterflies and rainbows, must be hard to clean up after?
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just don't play leap-frog with my unicorn! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1

If this is true then I feel so, so sorry for that poor monkey.
as i said in a post on the 18+ section a while back, i wish i had even half of the passion about animals that zoo-man has. I love animals and i love my pets, and yes i will admit that (probably like others on here) i have bed days where the dogs may not get walked twice but only once due to unforseen issues BUT on the whole my animals are happy (well i think they are).
life is a learning curve and no body minds accidental errors, we have all made mistakes (my poor rabbits when i was a youngster) but most of us learn from advice etc.
but when people who have much more experience than me tell me something then i tend to go with what they say. Ok, i may ask for a second opinion or research a bit more but in this case, that poor monkey is destined to a life of depression, stress and isolation.
OP you cannot be there 100% of the time and the poor little sod needs company... what about in winter when its cold and it needs someone to snuggle up to.
i pity you, i pity you and your menatality and your poor monkey.


----------



## MattsZoo

Zoo-Man said:


> Just don't play leap-frog with my unicorn! :lol2:


Are you ever going to breed your Unicorn? I'm interested in a baby, how much would you sell for?

Don't try and con me off with a Donkey X Unicorn baby, there is so many of those poor things on the market these days


----------



## Zoo-Man

HABU said:


> many parrots are social... yet people keep them alone... they become humanised...
> 
> people should be hunter-gatherers but mostly aren't... but one just needs to look at the mental health issues of society to ponder the implications...
> 
> all wild things should be wild... including us... domestic animals should not exist... we humans are the only species to domesticate ourselves... after we did that we went on and created dogs... oxen... etc...
> 
> they likely told the first guy who had a wild fowl to either eat it or let it go because it was wild... he didn't listen... now we have chickens and ducks and such...


I'm not keen on parrots being kept alone, as they too are highly social animals with social needs that should be met. Many parrots kept as pets are hand-reared. Hand-rearing doesn't do as much psychological damage to parrots (except white Cockatoos) as it does to Primates.


----------



## Rach1

the difference here as well is not just domestication but the fact that snakes can live on their own, lizards can, i suppose (?) dogs can... you do after all get solitary wolves etc BUT monkeys cannot...
please correct me if i am wrong re dogs... but not in a nasty way... in an educational way but not so educational that i dont understand.


----------



## colinm

Dogs are pack animals but when you keep them in the house they see the people as part of their pack.Thats why they get anxious when you leave them alone.


----------



## HABU

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm not keen on parrots being kept alone, as they too are highly social animals with social needs that should be met. Many parrots kept as pets are hand-reared. Hand-rearing doesn't do as much psychological damage to parrots (except white Cockatoos) as it does to Primates.


 
yes... i agree completely...

i like the way you think... mostly...

i for one would not have a primate as a pet... having "pets" is a very selfish thing for the most part... it's a balance between fullfilling something in yourself and a strong consideration for the needs of an animal... with some critters one can pull it off... no real harm done... with others it's an injustice...

personally, i am biased... i like wild things... my woods are full of critters but i choose to own merely a kingsnake... i have wilderness at my doorstep and the critters are all there... that's my setup... my viv if you will... and all are doing fine...

i'd have monkeys but i'd need many acres of rainforest...

my lizards are doing well...











i'll see them again this spring...: victory:


----------



## Rach1

what about solitary wolves then?
and also, why (and i know this is so so dim) do monkeys not do the same... is it due to them being more intelligent?
i am curious now?
not that in EVER intend to keep primates thats way above my capabilities.


----------



## colinm

I thought that wolves are pack animals at most times.The big difference between monkey,wolves and dogs is that dogs are domesticated.

Dogs may be descended from wolves or the like but they are dogs so since ancient times they have been in the company of man.They have many of the traits of wolves but they are simply not the same.For instance if I let my dog free in say the wilds of Canada she would die.She wouldn`t have the know how to find food or she would be attacked and eaten by a bigger carnivore.If you let a zoo bred wolf free,with time and acclimatisation I am sure it would survive.This may be over simplifying things but I am sure that you get my drift.


----------



## Rach1

i do, thanks...
i know i sound stupid but i guess thats what seperates me from the idiot op... AT LEAST I ASK...and in a plesant way!
thank you..


----------



## mrcriss

sn8ks4life said:


> you might aswell go on this aint ya and order an elephant? or how about a wolf...
> wildlife
> cant believe u bought A SINGULAR monkey:/


I knew this bloke! He once stopped overnight at my folk's house and brought a big bloody croc int the kitchen to keep warm! Thanks for bringing back that memory :2thumb:

As for the poor squirrel monkey......I pity the little mite. Not only is it going to be bored to death, but it's going to be taught terrible grammar!:bash:


----------



## HABU

in my opinion, vertebrate animals are beings... they range from very simple to very complex... as mental assets increase, so does the possibility of damaging a complex, mental capability...

the smarter you are... the better your chances of going mad...

a neon tetra doesn't have the mind of a dog... a dog doesn't have the mind of a primate...

there is stoneware and there is fine crystal...

smart animals need long childhoods and strong bonds... a salamander doesn't get lonely... it's mind is small... small animals don't fall down and get hurt... big ones do... a mouse can fall on it's back and be fine... a giraffe probably not...

physical size and mental size come with some considerations...

brains need a lot... childhood for example... the smarter the being, the more one needs to tend to the emotions and mind...


it's a spectrum we have of vertebrates... from simple to more complex...


at a certain point, mental needs are as important as physical needs...


----------



## Rach1

ah well, lets console ourselves with the fact that it will have a zillion million acres to be bored on plus its owner has £750,000 in the bank! 

funny tho, i have a fraction of that in my bank but my pets are happy!
:flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo

mrcriss said:


> I knew this bloke! He once stopped overnight at my folk's house and brought a big bloody croc int the kitchen to keep warm! Thanks for bringing back that memory :2thumb:
> 
> *As for the poor squirrel monkey......I pity the little mite. Not only is it going to be bored to death, but it's going to be taught terrible grammar!:bash:*


You do make me laugh lol :lol2:

He has all this space but is still determined to get *A* monkey, poor thing. I'm waiting for his new thread with all the pictures of the little guy, alone in his big enclosure...


----------



## Rach1

HABU said:


> in my opinion, vertebrate animals are beings... they range from very simple to very complex... as mental assets increase, so does the possibility of damaging a complex, mental capability...
> 
> the smarter you are... they better your chances of going mad...
> 
> a neon tetra doesn't have the mind of a dog... a dog doesn't have the mind of a primate...
> 
> there is stoneware and there is fine crystal...
> 
> smart animals need long childhoods and strong bonds... a salamander doesn't get lonely... it's mind is small... small animals don't fall down and get hurt... big ones do... a mouse can fall on it's back and be fine... a giraffe probably not...
> 
> physical size and mental size come with some considerations...
> 
> brains need a lot... childhood for example... the smarter the being, the more one needs to tend to the emotions and mind...
> 
> 
> it's a spectrum we have of vertebrates... from simple to more complex...
> 
> 
> at a certain point, mental needs are as important as physical needs...


YES, but how does this explain the OP?


----------



## Rach1

poor sad money...


----------



## HABU

Rach1 said:


> YES, but how does this explain the OP?


 
that's above my pay grade...:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> DOGS WAS ONCE WILD, WHY DO PEOPLE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG?, THEY COME IN PACKS IN THE WILD SO ANYONE WHO HAS ONE DOG IS CRUEL.infact anyone who has any form of ANIMAL is cruel after all EVERY SINGLE ANIMAL was once wild. thanks for all your lovely replies :lol2:.I WENT TO VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE :2thumb:
> 
> thank you everyone :0)


Came home tonight and red this...
Funny smell though.
I asked B if she had traded the chi's for a bull..

Young female..

Looking forward to seeing the pics.
That was pretty quick...

When your fed up of your new addition.
Or when it starts to be a monkey.

Give us a shout and we will put her with our troop..

Good luck girl...
With all that money why would a trio not be your aim...


----------



## liam.b

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> DOGS WAS ONCE WILD, WHY DO PEOPLE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG?, THEY COME IN PACKS IN THE WILD SO ANYONE WHO HAS ONE DOG IS CRUEL.infact anyone who has any form of ANIMAL is cruel after all EVERY SINGLE ANIMAL was once wild. thanks for all your lovely replies :lol2:.I WENT TO VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE :2thumb:
> 
> thank you everyone :0)


unless your planning to move in there with it its gonna be pretty lonely.....but then what do you care you chuck some money at it it'll be fine..


----------



## HABU

HABU said:


> in my opinion, vertebrate animals are beings... they range from very simple to very complex... as mental assets increase, so does the possibility of damaging a complex, mental capability...
> 
> the smarter you are... the better your chances of going mad...
> 
> a neon tetra doesn't have the mind of a dog... a dog doesn't have the mind of a primate...
> 
> there is stoneware and there is fine crystal...
> 
> smart animals need long childhoods and strong bonds... a salamander doesn't get lonely... it's mind is small... small animals don't fall down and get hurt... big ones do... a mouse can fall on it's back and be fine... a giraffe probably not...
> 
> physical size and mental size come with some considerations...
> 
> brains need a lot... childhood for example... the smarter the being, the more one needs to tend to the emotions and mind...
> 
> 
> it's a spectrum we have of vertebrates... from simple to more complex...
> 
> 
> at a certain point, mental needs are as important as physical needs...


 
hey!

i sounded kinda smart there didn't i??:crazy::lol2:


----------



## em_40

With all that money and land there is absolutely *no* reason why someone would just get a lone monkey when one could have a nice group of them in a fantastic enclosure. I think this is just one looong troll post. 

Even the most selfish, stubborn person would still want a group if they could.


----------



## mrcriss

em_40 said:


> With all that money and land there is absolutely *no* reason why someone would just get a lone monkey when one could have a nice group of them in a fantastic enclosure. I think this is just one looong troll post.
> 
> Even the most selfish, stubborn person would still want a group if they could.


I think he/she (i reckon she) just wants a baby. Wait til it bites!:lol2:


----------



## em_40

plenty of human babies needing a good home

caution: human ones sometimes bite too


----------



## mrcriss

em_40 said:


> plenty of human babies needing a good home


Yeah, but they wouldn't look "cool" pushing a real baby around:whistling2:


----------



## em_40

Oh I dunno, my little'uns 'well cool'


----------



## bothrops

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> DOGS WAS ONCE WILD, WHY DO PEOPLE ONLY HAVE ONE DOG?, THEY COME IN PACKS IN THE WILD SO ANYONE WHO HAS ONE DOG IS CRUEL.infact anyone who has any form of ANIMAL is cruel after all EVERY SINGLE ANIMAL was once wild. thanks for all your lovely replies :lol2:.I WENT TO VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE :2thumb:
> 
> thank you everyone :0)




Glad I bothered giving you all that advice.

Not only did I not even get a thank you, I now find out that I was completely ignored.

Way to restore my faith in humanity.

Happy New Year.


----------



## miss_ferret

mrcriss said:


> Yeah, but they wouldn't look "cool" pushing a real baby around:whistling2:


can be kept singularly with no problems though :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:


 
Hmmm on the other thread you said you had £150,000 in your bank, please tell me the secret of your success:whistling2:


----------



## MattsZoo

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:


He has ten acres of land but is getting a 30ft by 15ft enclosure built in a *week* ready for his poor lonely monkey. Surely you should have built the enclosure and got it all fitted out nicely before you even looked for *a pair* of monkeys. You also found a monkey very quickly :hmm:

Pics or it didn't happen. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

bothrops said:


> Glad I bothered giving you all that advice.
> 
> Not only did I not even get a thank you, I now find out that I was completely ignored.
> 
> Way to restore my faith in humanity.
> 
> Happy New Year.


I'm pretty sure this guy is just on a fantasy trip, anyway.

"Bank statements or it never happened!"


----------



## glidergirl

HABU said:


> hey!
> 
> i sounded kinda smart there didn't i??:crazy::lol2:


I was impressed! :no1:


----------



## sn8ks4life

haha yea HABU does well lol...
and i agree, like i said earlier, pics of the monkey and me and zoo man will post pics of his unicorn and my griffen, i.e *NEVER*:lol2: 
i cant wait:whistling2:

tbh i dont know if i really want to see pics of a monkey all upset and lonely wanting to kill itself throu being so lonely and stir crazy:devil:


----------



## em_40

I must admit, I'm more looking forward to enclosure pics. 

...and the griffon


----------



## Rach1

what habitats and enclosure would a griffin need?








:whistling2:


----------



## sn8ks4life

em_40 said:


> I must admit, I'm more looking forward to enclosure pics.
> 
> ...and the griffon


sorry my mistake its spelt griffin lol, i should really know the name of my own pet right, atleast i know its needs:whistling2:

and you mean the enclosure surrounded by acres of wasted land and the enclosure missing like two monkeys?


----------



## sn8ks4life

Rach1 said:


> what habitats and enclosure would a griffin need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


FIRE AND BRIMSTONE i tell thee lol:whistling2:
and maybe a group so they dont get lonely:bash:


----------



## MattsZoo

sn8ks4life said:


> haha yea HABU does well lol...
> and i agree, like i said earlier, pics of the monkey and me and zoo man will post pics of his unicorn and my griffen, i.e *NEVER*:lol2:
> i cant wait:whistling2:
> 
> tbh i dont know if i really want to see pics of a monkey all upset and lonely wanting to kill itself throu being so lonely and stir crazy:devil:


Well zoo-man is going to make me a Unicorn baby! Need to research their diet a bit more though so I don't make it ill, I don't want this happening!...










Poor unicorn


----------



## sn8ks4life

MattsZoo said:


> Well zoo-man is going to make me a Unicorn baby! Need to research their diet a bit more though so I don't make it ill, I don't want this happening!...
> 
> image
> 
> Poor unicorn


oh dear, that would be awefull
maybe they'd eat people like the thread starter:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Rach1 said:


> what about solitary wolves then?
> and also, why (and i know this is so so dim) do monkeys not do the same... is it due to them being more intelligent?
> i am curious now?
> not that in EVER intend to keep primates thats way above my capabilities.


Wolves are predators, with little or no predators themselves. Monkeys are prey animals, with birds of prey, big cats, snakes, etc happy to take a solitary monkey who isn't able to forage & keep watch at the same time. For monkeys, their troop is their security. A lone wolf has less to worry about, being able to obtain food would be their biggest stress.


----------



## JDKREPS

Lol wonder how come they've just advertised looking for a baby squirrel monkey on monkeybird! When they say they've already found one


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

JDKREPS said:


> Lol wonder how come they've just advertised looking for a baby squirrel monkey on monkeybird! When they say they've already found one


It just gets worse!

Maybe its to get a troop and then they can just be "bunged in" together from day one. Afterall, they will have 10 acres to play in (bar their aviary) and £750,000 although that has dropped to £150,000 to spend on their owner's behalf...... not bad for someone who said once they were a Vet Assistant! :whistling2:

All joking apart, it is far from a laughing matter as we know.


----------



## MattsZoo

JDKREPS said:


> Lol wonder how come they've just advertised looking for a baby squirrel monkey on monkeybird! When they say they've already found one


How do you know its him/her?

Has someone been found out :whistling2:


----------



## Jamiioo

If you stalk their account i think it says they have been on here since 08 (i think), maybe its in their previous posts...? :lol2:

On the other hand, i want a Hippogriff :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Malagasy

What people are trying to say is you can not keep *1 *monkey* you must* keep them in a* GROUP* as they are comunual animals and would be miserable living by them selves so you should get a pair of unrelated monkeys and start a group.
I think you may of been confused when people said you cannot keep *A* monkey by that they meant *1* monkey not you canot keep monkeys at all.
Hope this helped : victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Malagasy said:


> What people are trying to say is you can not keep *1 *monkey* you must* keep them in a* GROUP* as they are comunual animals and would be miserable living by them selves so you should get a pair of unrelated monkeys and start a group.
> I think you may of been confused when people said you cannot keep *A* monkey by that they meant *1* monkey not you canot keep monkeys at all.
> Hope this helped : victory:


A little bit of know how as well may help.

All the money in the world wont buy her that..


----------



## em_40

I think the problem is that LOADS of people say that you CAN keep a primate alone with just human company, however these are the people who are breeding and want you to buy their monkeys, they also keep there monkeys in pairs and so do not really know what it's like to keep a lone monkey past the baby stage that they hand rear them through. 
There's also lots of cute baby monkey pictures on forums, and when it all goes wrong people tend to just stop posting; They then contact people like Peter and zoo-man then, and expect them to fix the mess (impression I get from what they say). 
When someone then comes here and says that they would like 'a monkey', people forsee the end result and would rather avoid it, both for yours and the monkeys sake. Everyone gets told that you can't keep one alone, some people listen and some people don't. This is a classic example of them not listening and just being stubborn and wooed by cute baby monkey pictures, people cuddling them etc, or them clinging onto a teddy bear. I personally find those pictures heartbreaking, it's like the NSPCC images of babies all alone in their cot with a teddy bear being neglected.


----------



## Rach1

Plus it also doesn't help when people come on here, ask where they can get said baby monkey then spit their dummy out when people try to educate them!
It's such a pity that stunnorness and ego take priority over a creatures life.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

em_40 said:


> I think the problem is that LOADS of people say that you CAN keep a primate alone with just human company, however these are the people who are breeding and want you to buy their monkeys, they also keep there monkeys in pairs and so do not really know what it's like to keep a lone monkey past the baby stage that they hand rear them through.
> There's also lots of cute baby monkey pictures on forums, and when it all goes wrong people tend to just stop posting; They then contact people like Peter and zoo-man then, and expect them to fix the mess (impression I get from what they say).
> When someone then comes here and says that they would like 'a monkey', people forsee the end result and would rather avoid it, both for yours and the monkeys sake. Everyone gets told that you can't keep one alone, some people listen and some people don't. This is a classic example of them not listening and just being stubborn and wooed by cute baby monkey pictures, people cuddling them etc, or them clinging onto a teddy bear. I personally find those pictures heartbreaking, it's like the NSPCC images of babies all alone in their cot with a teddy bear being neglected.


Never a truer word said.
All or most of the singles and same sex pairs
that have fought there corner have mett with the problems they were told would happen.
And yes they then want to try and put correct.

Then theres the stress caused.

Like you said its easier to pick a breeder with ethics that meet what you need.

Its why the problem wont go away.

The selling circle is huge.
The want is great.


They are all easy to get..

But even unrelated pairs too young lead to problems.

They dont know what to do.how to be parents.


Some say they do what comes natural eventually.

We force them to do this by choice rather than letting them learn.

Too eager to get cash.
Rather than waiting another 16-18mnths.

And when i say we i dont meen its what we do
i meen other breeders.

There were some on here doing it.
But they knew no bettrr and changed.

Change is hard when moneys involved.


----------



## Malagasy

You should have to have a lisence to keep them and have your enclosure and standards of care checked once a year at a random time.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Malagasy said:


> You should have to have a lisence to keep them and have your enclosure and standards of care checked once a year at a random time.


Sounds good.
Need to be all cases.
Theres places you dont even need a dwa..

But agree totally.


----------



## olivine

Personally, I think that you're all being very harsh. 

OP: here's a squirrel monkey for sale that would be perfect for you.

*seeks sanctuary back in the 'sane' world of the Lizard Section :crazy:*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Primate keeping is hard to get into. Well, its hard to get into correctly should I say! When I first obtained my marmosets, I didn't have anyone to talk to about them, or compare husbandry with (like my fellow keepers on here now). I made mistakes, as many people do with many species. I learned from those mistakes, for the better of my marmosets. Any idiot can buy a marmoset/s & keep them incorrectly, but it takes a responsible ethical person to realise their mistakes, change, & reap the rewards of doing so. Nobodies perfect, we all know this, but if we take the time to listen to others, to assess what we do, & make any necessary changes, we can hold our heads up high!

:2thumb:


----------



## HABU

my philosophy has always been when dealing with animals is, "let a snake be a snake... let a dog be a dog... let things be what they are and if you can't pull that off then let it go... let them be what they are..."


fish can be fish in my tank... but raccoons can't be raccoons in my home... they can in the woods behind me...


you shouldn't bend animals to fit your desires... that's just not fair or honorable...

 things go right when you can let an animal be what it is... sometimes that is possible in captivity... sometimes it isn't...


----------



## Malagasy

Just for any one who wanted to know the Man/Woman who every one was telling to buy more than one squirrel monkey is going to buy a pair :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1

How do we know this?


----------



## MattsZoo

Malagasy said:


> Just for any one who wanted to know the Man/Woman who every one was telling to buy more than one squirrel monkey is going to buy a pair :2thumb:


lol you got this information from where?

Pics or it didn't happen :whistling2:


----------



## Malagasy

Well i politely asked him and that is what he told me as he wants to start a colony! :2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss

so the moral of the tail is.......





........all that drama actually works!:whip:


----------



## miss_ferret

Malagasy said:


> Well i politely asked him and that is what he told me as he wants to start a colony! :2thumb:


so instead of just saying that from the start, which would have caused a completely different reaction to the one which they got (which, had they done the research they claim to have done, they would have known) they decided to come off as a complete idiot who thinks there better than everyone else.

god i love this place.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Malagasy said:


> Well i politely asked him and that is what he told me as he wants to start a colony! :2thumb:


Seems she is telling you what you want to hear..

Offering a fair bit money to a certain person on another forum.

Who is amusing himself with her...

But if she hits the right note it may happen...

But its single female he has....

Plus the chances of forming colony from pair is very slim..

Usually breed with trio...
One male two females....


If it does go to her ill find out.


----------



## MattsZoo

miss_ferret said:


> so instead of just saying that from the start, which would have caused a completely different reaction to the one which they got (which, had they done the research they claim to have done, they would have known) they decided to come off as a complete idiot who thinks there better than everyone else.
> 
> god i love this place.


:no1::no1:


----------



## Rach1

I can smell something...
*sniffs*
it starts in bull and ends in....


----------



## MattsZoo

Rach1 said:


> I can smell something...
> *sniffs*
> it starts in bull and ends in....


In the end...........

*Pics or it didn't happen*, is the only way to settle an arguement.


----------



## Rach1

I don't want to see pics of a sad monkey.
Plus, there really was no need at all for all this drama.
The op seemed to be deliberately akward and tbh has probablyade few friends with his/her initial post.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Got a message from this girl on another forum.

Where she is still looking for her monkey,,

Said she has been in contact with animal welfare and that they have told her that she is correct and we are all wrong...

Must have donated 600 000 of her 750 000 thats how she only has 150 000 left.

Anyway dont want to fire up this post again...
Just wanted you folks to know..


----------



## sn8ks4life

correct in what, only keeping one? i think shes going mental...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

sn8ks4life said:


> correct in what, only keeping one? i think shes going mental...


Basically correct in all she thinks...

It was a reply to an old post on monkeybird.

I didnt like it.
Selling place for most.

A few good people on it but more that need close watching..

Argue on here about pulling babies etc then go to MB and sell...

Thing is theres a few starting to get seen for what they are...

Punting hybrids as the genuine article etc..

Sorry starting to get on my high horse...


----------



## sn8ks4life

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Basically correct in all she thinks...
> 
> It was a reply to an old post on monkeybird.
> 
> I didnt like it.
> Selling place for most.
> 
> A few good people on it but more that need close watching..
> 
> Argue on here about pulling babies etc then go to MB and sell...
> 
> Thing is theres a few starting to get seen for what they are...
> 
> Punting hybrids as the genuine article etc..
> 
> Sorry starting to get on my high horse...


no high horse mate, your just more considerate and caring than most on the other website obviously..
well what can i say, if the animal welfare people have told her shes right, which i doubt they have, then tbh there's not really a lot we can do here, its down to people like you on the other sites to stop her, i wish you all the best lol......
chris


----------



## mrcriss

Surely "animal welfare people" would be one of the type of groups that take the stance that it's not right to keep monkeys at all! I think this woman is probably full of doodoo, and will say anything to further her quest for a substitute baby!


----------



## jona

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> of course i have researched them, *i have a farm with 10 acres of land*, i think thats enough space for a monkey, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land!!


 ^^^^^in london?^^^^^


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Hello peter,you will be pleased to know i have a monkey now.the breeder is very well known in this
Field of business.he owns his very own exotic vet and has said any advice i need contact him.my monkey will go in the 24ft enclosesure that is adjoined onto my cotage which has a cat flap and a ramp so he can come into my house when i am there.all my detaisls along with 2 phone numbers have been given to be passed onto the animal welfare should they wish to carry out an inspection.

Thank u for taking the time to write ur shitty message,it means alot pmsl now go bore someone else with your sarcastic replies!!.maybe next time u could use ur knowledge to give keeping advice and tips instead of being shitty.

Warmest regards.

Recieved this after i had pmd about other forum msg..

Still dont think shes telling the truth though..

What i keep saying.

Advice only suits if its what they want to hear.

Also with too many MONEY TALKS..

Animal welfare given 2 numbers..
Bullxxxx -why would anybody contact the animal welfare...

Hope shes passed on to RSPCA and they will bring in there expert.

And Mrs Cronnin will remove and house at Monkey World....

If it is true i hope it happens soon...

But with money she will just get another.

Cat flap to get into house when shes home.
No mention of inside enclosure....

Advice is great when it suits though...


----------



## MattsZoo

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Hello peter,you will be pleased to know i have a monkey now.the breeder is very well known in this
> Field of business.*he owns his very own exotic vet* and has said any advice i need contact him.*my monkey will go in the 24ft enclosesure that is adjoined onto my cotage which has a cat flap and a ramp so he can come into my house when i am there*.all my detaisls along with 2 phone numbers have been given to be passed onto the animal welfare should they wish to carry out an inspection.
> 
> Thank u for taking the time to write ur shitty message,it means alot pmsl now go bore someone else with your sarcastic replies!!.maybe next time u could use ur knowledge to give keeping advice and tips instead of being shitty.
> 
> Warmest regards.
> 
> Recieved this after i had pmd about other forum msg..
> 
> Still dont think shes telling the truth though..
> 
> What i keep saying.
> 
> Advice only suits if its what they want to hear.
> 
> Also with too many MONEY TALKS..
> 
> Animal welfare given 2 numbers..
> Bullxxxx -why would anybody contact the animal welfare...
> 
> Hope shes passed on to RSPCA and they will bring in there expert.
> 
> And Mrs Cronnin will remove and house at Monkey World....
> 
> If it is true i hope it happens soon...
> 
> But with money she will just get another.
> 
> Cat flap to get into house when shes home.
> No mention of inside enclosure....
> 
> Advice is great when it suits though...





ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> VISIT A BABY SQUIRREL MONKEY YESTERDAY EVENING AND HAVE NOW RESERVED HER, I PICK HER UP NEXT WEEK ONCE HER 30 FT BY 16 FT ENCLOSURE IS FULLY DONE


Firstly her money shrinks from £750,000 to £150,000 now the enclosure has shrunk from 30ft x 16ft to 24ft!

Also I love the fact the breeder *owns* his very own exotic vet, is he kept in a cage too?

She got that monkey very very quickly.

Fishy fishy fishy.


----------



## em_40

vet not pet


----------



## Rach1

My my, people can get erections up very quickly nowadays can't they!
(pun fully intended!) but as she is a laydee that only leaves one place for the xxxxx to be?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Been asking around all our cintacts...

Nobody knows of any such exotic vet with squirrels.
Know a guy that used to work in one.

He wouldnt sell single....


Think shes still telling fibs...

But it could be true...

Wont believe till she posts pics.

Which she will. just to show us she gets what she wants...


----------



## MattsZoo

em_40 said:


> vet not pet


I meant vet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Been asking around all our cintacts...
> 
> Nobody knows of any such exotic vet with squirrels.
> Know a guy that used to work in one.
> 
> He wouldnt sell single....
> 
> 
> Think shes still telling fibs...
> 
> But it could be true...
> 
> Wont believe till she posts pics.
> 
> Which she will. just to show us she gets what she wants...


Like you say Peter, there is a strong smell of bull-plop here. I'll wait for photos of a happy healthy Squirrel Monkey that will flourish in this home & that will develop no physchological problems at all :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

What utter tosh!!!!! Shes no more got a squirrel monkey and a pet vet than I have. These people must live very sad lives to have to invent things to try and get one over on other people............


----------



## Kiel

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:


Nobody is questioning your bank balance, land or ability to name non-native species.

They're questioning your intelligence.


----------



## E80

I want a squirrel monkey too.


----------



## Hammyhogbun

Kiel said:


> Nobody is questioning your bank balance, land or ability to name non-native species.
> 
> They're questioning your intelligence.


Is there any to speak off.


All this could of been avoided if op just listened and help and advice.
And also if people didnt get sarky right away.
People have to start somewhere not everyone is clued up on everything to start of with, but take advice and not make up some stinkers after because if will be you that looses out, not the people who have there animals and look after the corectly.


----------



## azza23

I want a pack/gaggle/troop/possie of gorillas were could i aquire a few, and can i keep them in my spare room with a bunk bed and tv with continuouse animal planet on, also can there main diet consist of mcdonals and domino's pizza with the odd veg? cheers for any help in advance guys:2thumb:


----------



## Ophexis

azza23 said:


> I want a pack/gaggle/troop/possie of gorillas were could i aquire a few, and can i keep them in my spare room with a bunk bed and tv with continuouse animal planet on, also can there main diet consist of mcdonals and domino's pizza with the odd veg? cheers for any help in advance guys:2thumb:


I have a group of guy friends of mine, just need to give them an XBox and beer too, and voila! Troop of gorillas.


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> *I want a pack/gaggle/troop/possie of gorillas*


I think you'll find it's a whoop of gorillas (or is it a flange?) 

Not The Nine O'Clock News - Gerald the gorilla - YouTube

(my favourite sketch EVER):lol2:


----------



## azza23

mrcriss said:


> I think you'll find it's a whoop of gorillas (or is it a flange?)
> 
> Not The Nine O'Clock News - Gerald the gorilla - YouTube
> 
> (my favourite sketch EVER):lol2:


flange????? isnt that a group of birds named that because they "flap" :lol2:


----------



## MattsZoo

mrcriss said:


> I think you'll find it's a whoop of gorillas (or is it a flange?)
> 
> Not The Nine O'Clock News - Gerald the gorilla - YouTube
> 
> (my favourite sketch EVER):lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## mrcriss

azza23 said:


> flange????? isnt that a group of birds named that because they "flap" :lol2:


haha....I dunno....was just an excuse to squeeze in a silly sketch to lighten the mood 

Rowan Atkinson is _genius_ in that!


----------



## mrcriss

mrcriss said:


> haha....I dunno....was just an excuse to squeeze in a silly sketch to lighten the mood
> 
> Rowan Atkinson is _genius_ in that!


......and I suppose Gerald the gorilla was an ape kept on his own - he enjoys bananas, peanuts, carpet cleaner, and is very keen on Johnny Mathis!:lol2:


----------



## MattsZoo

azza23 said:


> flange????? isnt that a group of birds named that because they "flap" :lol2:


Flange is a group of baboons :crazy:


----------



## azza23

MattsZoo said:


> Flange is a group of baboons :crazy:


ye i was taking the mick and making the worlds worse joke:blush:


----------



## em_40

azza23 said:


> ye i was taking the mick and making the worlds worse joke:blush:


I thought it was funnier than the actual sketch :blush:


----------



## mrcriss

Seriously? You didn't like "Gerald the Gorilla"??? But that's a comedy masterclass!


----------



## em_40

I don't have a very good sense of homour, I'm far too serious :blush:

The flange bit _was_ good though :lol2:


----------



## George_Millett

em_40 said:


> I don't have a very good sense of homour, I'm far too serious :blush:
> 
> The flange bit _was_ good though :lol2:


It gets more amusing when Stephen Fry tells you that the term 'flange of baboons' has made it into scientific papers.


----------



## MattsZoo

azza23 said:


> ye i was taking the mick and making the worlds worse joke:blush:


:lol2: It went straight over my head!


----------



## spinnin_tom

i have a dirty great ape for sale.. my mum :lol2:


----------



## MattsZoo

spinnin_tom said:


> i have a dirty great ape for sale.. my mum :lol2:


They have recently made a new thread asking for another monkey for 1,500 :whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

MattsZoo said:


> They have recently made a new thread asking for another monkey for 1,500 :whistling2:


i know nout about monkeys apart from i've never seen them aloe.
woburn safari park has squirrel monkeys i think. go see them, op


----------



## mikeyb

spinnin_tom said:


> i have a dirty great ape for sale.. my mum :lol2:


lmfao


----------



## E80

Who's got a squirrel monkey for sale?


----------



## 944_uk

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> we all have to learn somewhere, instead of so many saying here we go again wheres the support and advice????,skunks are wild, bearded dragons should be wild, meerkats should be wild,snakes etc should be wild hence the term " EXOTIC", theres nothing about the uk thats exotic eg the weather to start with!!!....i see so many asking advice on meerkats,beardies,snakes,hedgehogs,sugar gliders,snails,snakes etc, those are exotic and was also once wild so please spare this a thought when typing " here we go again". ok so i have over 750,000 in my bank account, approx 10 acres of land along with my own working farm livery yet i do not have the space???, most zoo's don't even have 10 acres of land and live on site with the animals so i don't understand this at all????.i could accomodate 50 of them if i wanted to, i thought the site was for EXOTIC animals, if the funds are there and the animals are being looked after then what is the problem?. i got jumped on without anyone even asking me any questions not that i need to justify myself like those wanting a meerkat,snake,beardie,skunk,pig etc but hey ho :lol2:




On a similar note, I have fifty superbillion pounds in the bank and a small planetoid with a breathable atmosphere and I want an ewok with a light sabre to live on it.

Could I have advice on feeding and sword training please. Every reply gets 20 million pounds of la-la land money.


----------



## Woodstocksnutrition

*Squirrel Monkey Information Require*

Hi All,
*"I am Sorry"* that this is a requested advert and not a reply, the reason is I have tried to place a wanted advert , but for the love of me I just cannot work out how to place a wanted advert on this website, 
“Can anyone Help?” I am still looking for a female squirrel Monkey to go with the 12 month old male. We purchase this little chap a few months ago with all intentions of getting him a female to go with him, but unfortunately we have not been successful in locating another one for him. At the moment he is inside with us but needs to go outside in the aviaries, this we cannot do as he will be on his own, we have named him Bobby and he has become so tame and very inquisitive when let out always want to sit on the computer while I am working. If anyone can help us in tracing another young Squirrel Monkey THERE WOULD BE A FINDERS FEE PAID if we are successful in purchasing a young female that you have put us onto. Please visit our websites http://www.marmosetdiets.com or http://www.woodstocksnutrition.co.uk/ Or you can telephone us on 07717012684 Thank You Patrick and Christine.


----------



## lisa264

*Squirrel monkey*

We might have a pair carrying a young squirrel monkey for sale will find out if the young is male or female. before I get bombarded with messages it will only go to a home with other squirrel monkeys and will be delivered to new home in person so we know the environment it will be going to.


----------



## Woodstocksnutrition

*Squirrel Monkey*

Hi Lisa264.
Thank you for answering my request for a Squirrel Monkey. I look forward in you coming back to me via my email and phone message I left for you. Kind Regards Woodstocksnutrition.


----------

